# Google Chrome Claims 1% Market-Share in Just 9 Hours



## btarunr (Sep 4, 2008)

On September the 3rd, Google released a beta version of its upcoming Chrome web-browser software. The beta was released at 3:02 PM EDT and it captured 0.5% of the browser market share in just 2 hours of release. What's more, by the end of 9 hours since launch, the browser had already captured 1% of the market. Net Applications found that value to fluctuate but the browser currently is looking above the 1% mark. Data was collected studying the browser's ID: 





> Official Build 1583
> Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US) AppleWebKit/525.13 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/0.2.149.27 Safari/525.13



The numbers are mind-boggling. Considering there are about 1.46 Billion internet users, 1% should take at least 14 million users to keep that value. In other terms, the number of times Chrome beta may have been downloaded looks threatening to Mozilla. It wouldn't be too far sighted to think Google Chrome could challenge Mozilla's world record when (or if) a stable release does come out (G-Mail is still beta). The browser has received a largely positive response albeit issues concerning its privacy policy, where irregularities were noted. All in all, Google did manage to make heads turn.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

Rather misleading, considering everyone is trying it out and nobody knows if they'll keep using it.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

Google ftw....Its amazing how much this company has grown in just a matter of years.


----------



## Squirrely (Sep 4, 2008)

It is quite misleading, as most I suspect are just trying it out as said above.
Though, Fudzilla said they actually obtained 3% in the whole first day. That's quite a lot of downloads!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Google ftw....Its amazing how much this company has grown in just a matter of years.



Many companies grew in similar ways several years ago, few survived. And I disagree with the Google ftw statement. Forcing their search bar upon you, hiding behind beta statuses, primarily being concerned with advertising (even basing ads on the content of your mail). They're just a glorified ad company. I like their search engine and Google earth, apart from that I don't care about their stuff and even less about the company itself.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 4, 2008)

Would be interesting to see how long Chrome remains as a beta. GMail has been beta for 3 years now (?)


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Many companies grew in similar ways several years ago, few survived. And I disagree with the Google ftw statement. Forcing their search bar upon you, hiding behind beta statuses, primarily being concerned with advertising (even basing ads on the content of your mail). They're just a glorified ad company. I like their search engine and Google earth, apart from that I don't care about their stuff and even less about the company itself.



Yeah you do hava a good point there. I'm not using chrome im still on firefox however i have played around with chrome, right now I think i like firfox better just because im so used to it.
But Google does have a very nice search engine (the only one I use) and Google earth is always fun. And it is sad that they have adds in the gmail now...i never really was a fan of that, but other than that i like gmail.


----------



## kylew (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Many companies grew in similar ways several years ago, few survived. And I disagree with the Google ftw statement. Forcing their search bar upon you, hiding behind beta statuses, primarily being concerned with advertising (even basing ads on the content of your mail). They're just a glorified ad company. I like their search engine and Google earth, apart from that I don't care about their stuff and even less about the company itself.



Google Sketchup FTW! 

I'm not really interested in Chrome though and google earth is a bit stale, windows live maps seems far superior with its better image quality and far more up to date photographs.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, I never used sketchup, installing it seems to prove my point:





I want Sketchup, how is a damn search engine related?(box was checked by default) Besides, why Internet Explorer? Why not in Firefox, I have that installed as well. Google acts like they're David but these days they're Goliath in denial. They force as much upon you as the popular companies to bash.


----------



## MopeyMartian (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm trying it right now.  Still don't see what all the hype is about.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

Well at least they ask you first...some companies don't even do that.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 4, 2008)

@DanTheBanjoman -  Its not like they are forcing the search engine upon you, at least you have a tick to uncheck. If it was not there then it would have been another matter .


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

MopeyMartian said:


> I'm trying it right now.  Still don't see what all the hype is about.



I gace up within a minute, won't run decent on my laptop  Which is surprising, considering it's not high res or anything, it looks simple, how hard could it be to draw?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ive seen some really nice stuff made in google sketchup...Ive been playing with it for a few months now but nothing to show for it.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Forcing their search bar upon you --


I agree with some of your points, but in case you haven't noticed, when you search in Chrome for the first time, it asks you if you want to use Google as your search engine or if you'd like to use another.  That's a damn sight better than IE7 did, which forced MSN upon you by default.  :shadedshu


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> I agree with some of your points, but in case you haven't noticed, when you search in Chrome for the first time, it asks you if you want to use Google as your search engine or if you'd like to use another.  That's a damn sight better than IE7 did, which forced MSN upon you by default.  :shadedshu



that was the point i was getting at a few post up.


----------



## kylew (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I gace up within a minute, won't run decent on my laptop  Which is surprising, considering it's not high res or anything, it looks simple, how hard could it be to draw?



It's not hard at all, I use it on quite a regular basis for personal use and work use. I work at an architects practice and I've used it to produce quite a few models of buildings with nice results.

Here's something I made for fun, just to test how easy it was to use 3DSmax to texture and render sketchup models.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> @DanTheBanjoman -  Its not like they are forcing the search engine upon you, at least you have a tick to uncheck. If it was not there then it would have been another matter .



Considering I have to uncheck checkboxes like these (mostly for their toolbar) on every unrelated product I install I considering it extremely annoying.

For instance, Skype wants to install Google toolbar. People at work use Skype, so I agreed to give it to people by default. I install everything unattended via scripts, which includes the toolbar. I actually have to add keys to the registry to disable the "optional" Google toolbar. Go user friendly Google! 
Of course we can blame skype/ebay here, then again I'm pretty sure Google pays them to put it in the installer in the first place. If I want the damn toolbar I'll download it myself. If I want Google as homepage I'll do that myself.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> I agree with some of your points, but in case you haven't noticed, when you search in Chrome for the first time, it asks you if you want to use Google as your search engine or if you'd like to use another.  That's a damn sight better than IE7 did, which forced MSN upon you by default.  :shadedshu



Of course I haven't noticed, I haven't used Chrome. I commented on Google, not on Chrome.



kylew said:


> It's not hard at all, I use it on quite a regular basis for personal use and work use. I work at an architects practice and I've used it to produce quite a few models of buildings with nice results.
> 
> Here's something I made for fun, just to test how easy it was to use 3DSmax to texture and render sketchup models.



I gave up because my laptop has a 16MB videocard which makes the thing terribly slow. Not because I didn't understand it. I might look at it at home. 
Is it useful for interior design as well? ie placing furniture and the likes?


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Well, I never used sketchup, installing it seems to prove my point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Installing any of the Windows Live software is the same. (MSN, Mail, Photo, etc)
During install there must be something like 4 boxes which are by default ticked saying stuff like:

Set MSN as your homepage
Set Live Search as default
Install MSN toolbar
...etc

Only stuff I like Google for is Search Engine and Sketchup. I want to like google earth, but i find MS live maps much faster. (at least on my PC)

Havent tried out chrome and dont really intend to. IE7 is serving me well and doing everything I want it to. If it aint broke dont fix it.

I was quite interested in the Google OS though, but after seeing this and experiencing DX10 and Vista, I'm happy now, lol.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 4, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> That's a damn sight better than IE7 did, which forced MSN upon you by default.  :shadedshu



After installing IE7, the first time that you run it, it goes to a page that lets you configure your settings which include setting your default search engine from a list of common ones or by adding whatever you like. I hardly call that forcing it upon you.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I actually have to add keys to the registry to disable the "optional" Google toolbar. Go user friendly Google!
> Of course we can blame skype/ebay here, then again I'm pretty sure Google pays them to put it in the installer in the first place. If I want the damn toolbar I'll download it myself. If I want Google as homepage I'll do that myself.



I know how you feel!  I recently bought a new computer, and had to *erase the entire hard drive* just to get rid of Windows.  Go user friendly Microsoft!  What's with these companies!?! 

Of course we can blame Dell here, but then again I'm pretty sure Microsoft pays them to put Windows in place.



DanTheBanjoman said:


> Of course I haven't noticed, I haven't used Chrome. I commented on Google, not on Chrome.



Well, since you obviously count yourself as some sort of system adminstrator, I'd suggest you give it a shot, just for testing purposes.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Of course I haven't noticed, I haven't used Chrome. I commented on Google, not on Chrome.



But you said you ran it on your laptop...and gave up within a minute amirite? Or did you say that on the sys reqs.?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Installing any of the Windows Live software is the same. (MSN, Mail, Photo, etc)
> During install there must be something like 4 boxes which are by default ticked saying stuff like:
> 
> Set MSN as your homepage
> ...



And how is that related to Google? Some pr0n sites I visit spam me with crap as well, that doesn't make them relevant to Google being annoying either.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

btarunr said:


> But you said you ran it on your laptop...and gave up within a minute amirite? Or did you say that on the sys reqs.?



I read back, I see the confusion. I was talking about Sketchup. Apparently Chrome does well when it comes to system requirements.




mdm-adph said:


> I know how you feel!  I recently bought a new computer, and had to *erase the entire hard drive* just to get rid of Windows.  Go user friendly Microsoft!  What's with these companies!?!
> 
> Of course we can blame Dell here, but then again I'm pretty sure Microsoft pays them to put Windows in place.


See above response, post that is, how is Microsoft related to anything? Where have I stated Microsoft is any better?



> Well, since you obviously count yourself as some sort of system adminstrator, I'd suggest you give it a shot, just for testing purposes.



I don't count myself as "some sort of system administrator", it's actually my job. As for giving it a shot, waste of my time. I work for a software development company. Apart from administration it's mainly programmers, they don't care if I believe they should use a different browser. In return I don't care about what they use either, if they manage to screw up their machine I wipe it and they can reinstall whatever I don't.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 4, 2008)

Kreij said:


> After installing IE7, the first time that you run it, it goes to a page that lets you configure your settings which include setting your default search engine from a list of common ones or by adding whatever you like. I hardly call that forcing it upon you.



Aye, but Chrome's got that beat -- it's got a nag box that won't go away until you choose either Google or another search engine.  The IE7 first time start page is completely ignored by most users (including me! ).


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> See above response, post that is, how is Microsoft related to anything? Where have I stated Microsoft is any better?



Whoa whoa whoa -- slow down there.  No need to bring out the anti-anti-Microsoft defense team.  

Nobody's picking on our beloved Microsoft -- where did I say that they were any worse?  I just saw a funny comparison, and decided to make it.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 4, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Aye, but Chrome's got that beat -- it's got a nag box that won't go away until you choose either Google or another search engine.  The IE7 first time start page is completely ignored by most users *(including me! )*.



I see. So to you ignoring a configuration page = forcing.   Thanks for the laugh. It's always nice to have a good chuckle early in the day.

I rest my case


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Whoa whoa whoa -- slow down there.  No need to bring out the anti-anti-Microsoft defense team.
> 
> Nobody's picking on our beloved Microsoft -- where did I say that they were any worse?  I just saw a funny comparison, and decided to make it.


Why anti-anti-Microsoft? I never said Microsoft was all good, just stating that it's completely unrelated to Google being just as bad.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 4, 2008)

Kreij said:


> I see. So to you ignoring a configuration page = forcing.   Thanks for the laugh. It's always nice to have a good chuckle early in the day.
> 
> I rest my case



Oh, you're right -- I'm totally different from the vast majority of computer users that _obviously_ take all their time to go through preferences screens and configure everything manually, like I'm sure all the users of IE7 did.    Buddy, thanks for giving _me_ a laugh.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Why anti-anti-Microsoft? I never said Microsoft was all good, just stating that it's completely unrelated to Google being just as bad.



You really think Microsoft is totally unrelated to Google at this point?  These, the two companies that are currently fighting tooth and nail for control of the internet?  

There's nothing wrong with having a discussion about one and involving the other, at this point.  It's not like we're talking about two vastly different fields of industry here.


----------



## kylew (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Of course I haven't noticed, I haven't used Chrome. I commented on Google, not on Chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't think you didn't understand it, it was a response to you saying '_how hard could it be to draw_'

It is very useful for interior design, I've used it to make a model of my house so I can play around with the interior design. Plus, you've got something called 3D Warehouse, where people upload their own models of things to save you making everything from scratch. 

Some things I can't be bothered making, like a monitor for example, so I got the sketchup model of my 2408s from the 3D Warehouse.

I've attached an example of one of the rooms from my house model.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

wish i was that good at sketchup ^


----------



## kylew (Sep 4, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Oh, you're right -- I'm totally different from the vast majority of computer users that _obviously_ take all their time to go through preferences screens and configure everything manually, like I'm sure all the users of IE7 did.    Buddy, thanks for giving _me_ a laugh.



What users of IE7? I didn't know anyone used it.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 4, 2008)

kylew said:


> What users of IE7? I didn't know anyone used it.



Oh, poo -- coincidentally enough, I wish _more_ people used it, at least among Windows users.    I'm tired of having to support IE6.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> You really think Microsoft is totally unrelated to Google at this point?  These, the two companies that are currently fighting tooth and nail for control of the internet?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with having a discussion about one and involving the other, at this point.  It's not like we're talking about two vastly different fields of industry here.



Of course it is wrong, I state something about Google. People turn it into "but Microsoft does it too". How is that relevant? Does it in any way change the point I made? Does it add anything? No and no, hence it's an pointless response. 
If I am wrong here, please explain how Microsoft doing similar things affect the issue.

So to answer your first question, yes, I really think so.



Quite the contradiction here:


mdm-adph said:


> when you search in Chrome for the first time, it asks you if you want to use Google as your search engine or if you'd like to use another.  That's a damn sight better than IE7 did, which forced MSN upon you by default.  :shadedshu





mdm-adph said:


> Oh, you're right -- I'm totally different from the vast majority of computer users that _obviously_ take all their time to go through preferences screens and configure everything manually, like I'm sure all the users of IE7 did.    Buddy, thanks for giving _me_ a laugh.


So when IE7 asks you to change the settings to your likings it's bad. When Google does so it's a blessing.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

kylew said:


> I didn't think you didn't understand it, it was a response to you saying '_how hard could it be to draw_'
> 
> It is very useful for interior design, I've used it to make a model of my house so I can play around with the interior design. Plus, you've got something called 3D Warehouse, where people upload their own models of things to save you making everything from scratch.
> 
> ...



For the videocard I meant, it looking relatively simple and all.

Looks like I can make some decent things in it, I'll try it at home.


----------



## kylew (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Of course it is wrong, I state something about Google. People turn it into "but Microsoft does it too". How is that relevant? Does it in any way change the point I made? Does it add anything? No and no, hence it's an pointless response.
> If I am wrong here, please explain how Microsoft doing similar things affect the issue.
> 
> So to answer your first question, yes, I really think so.
> ...



Until my choice is removed, it doesn't bother me when software suggests I use *insert here*. Though I understand your point on running a script to install apps unattended.

Where I do think it's bad though is for the people who are a bit wary or not very clued up when it comes to computers who are sometimes cleverly tricked into installing some other software. Messenger Plus Live add-on for MSN messenger springs to mind.

It has an odd way of wording its question of installing third party software, you have to check the box to say you don't want it, and the box says 'I refuse to give my support to the sponsors' or something to that effect.

Most people will just steam on ahead because checkboxes most of the time indicated a decision to install something instead of a confirmation that you _don't_ want it installed.

Oh well


----------



## Kreij (Sep 4, 2008)

@MDM  LOL, I know that many users don't take the time to configure their apps. It's a shame really, as that is how you get them to be useful.

Back on topic, I really didn't find Chrome to be of much use. My home page is an html page that I wrote that contains links to all of the sites I visit frequently. I find it to be much easier than the new "recently visited" page that Chrome uses. I know that I can just set my home page the same way in Chrome, but then it does not really do any more for me than IE.

That and Chrome was just thrashing the hard drive even when it was just idling. Not sure what it was doing.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Many companies grew in similar ways several years ago, few survived. And I disagree with the Google ftw statement. Forcing their search bar upon you, hiding behind beta statuses, primarily being concerned with advertising (even basing ads on the content of your mail). *They're just a glorified ad company*. I like their search engine and Google earth, apart from that I don't care about their stuff and even less about the company itself.



Don't forget the main thing, everything Google offers is FREE. How do you think they can give you such awesome applications and features if they don't make money? Not calling you out in particular, but people need to stop bitching about free software. Its FREE. How the hell does anyone have the right to complain or bitch about how a free-software giving company makes money? Every mogul has a little bit of Microsoft in them. Its just the way it works.


----------



## kylew (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> For the videocard I meant, it looking relatively simple and all.
> 
> Looks like I can make some decent things in it, I'll try it at home.



Ahh, I see what you meant. Yeah it's very good for all sorts of model making. It's widely used by professionals because it's just like 2D drawing packages with an extra axis to draw on.

While I can use a lot of other CAD software, I prefer Sketchup over them all when it comes to modeling in 3D as I enjoy using it a lot more than others. They're just not as intuitive.

3DSMax for example is a pain the ass to do modeling work in in comparison to sketchup, but as I said earlier, I use it 3DSMax mostly for texturing/applying materials/lighting to produce nicely rendered images.


----------



## kylew (Sep 4, 2008)

batmang said:


> How the hell does anyone have the right to complain or bitch about how a free-software giving company makes money?



Google are secretly selling black-market body parts and slaves in large quantities... 


Though I do agree with you, all their software is free. I personally don't mind ads or being asked to install the google toolbar, as long as I've always got the option/choice to opt out of installing the addition 'wares.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Of course it is wrong, I state something about Google. People turn it into "but Microsoft does it too". How is that relevant? Does it in any way change the point I made? Does it add anything? No and no, hence it's an pointless response.
> If I am wrong here, please explain how Microsoft doing similar things affect the issue.
> 
> So to answer your first question, yes, I really think so.



You're in IT, you should know -- like it or not, Microsoft is the "industry standard."  It's products (and thusly, its practices) are sanctioned by companies and governments all across the world.  Comparing what another company does to Microsoft, or using Microsoft's own practices while defending another company should be par for the course.  Using Microsoft in this way isn't insulting it -- but it _is_ applicable to say that one company's practices shouldn't be criticized because "Microsoft does it too."

I'm surprised you think differently.  Do you not think that Microsoft is an industry standard and thus should be the recipient of this kind of argument?



DanTheBanjoman said:


> So when IE7 asks you to change the settings to your likings it's bad. When Google does so it's a blessing.



Never said IE7 asking you was bad -- but what Google does is better, and makes what IE7 does look like forcing you.  Depending upon the average computer user to manually change something is almost ridiculous.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 4, 2008)

Cough...... what happened?


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 4, 2008)

Kreij said:


> @MDM  LOL, I know that many users don't take the time to configure their apps. It's a shame really, as that is how you get them to be useful.
> 
> Back on topic, I really didn't find Chrome to be of much use. My home page is an html page that I wrote that contains links to all of the sites I visit frequently. I find it to be much easier than the new "recently visited" page that Chrome uses. I know that I can just set my home page the same way in Chrome, but then it does not really do any more for me than IE.
> 
> That and Chrome was just thrashing the hard drive even when it was just idling. Not sure what it was doing.



Hey, I know how you feel -- sadly enough though, most of the technology software world seems to be involved with grabbing up what large chunk of "uninformed" computer users it can.  It's why an application's default settings are very important and are often the matter of contention.

Just for the record, I am NOT some sort of Google evangelist -- I personally find some of their data mining practices quite reprehensible, for instance.  They seem to be a company that was (and still is) quite a cool company, but one that is quickly turning into just another industry player like Microsoft.


----------



## tvdang7 (Sep 4, 2008)

How exactly do they get these market share statistics? just wondering
browser
OS
Video cards
cpu's


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 4, 2008)

> Of course it is wrong, I state something about Google. People turn it into "but Microsoft does it too". How is that relevant? Does it in any way change the point I made? Does it add anything? No and no, hence it's an pointless response.
> If I am wrong here, please explain how Microsoft doing similar things affect the issue.


Actualy what i got out of this, is you bashing Google for including a "check box" to add their toolbar ect ect. The point being made here is YOUR point is irrelavent for them forcing their stuff on you when some sort of online deal is usualy always forced on you when you install something. Microsoft does it, Yahoo does it, Gamespy does it, Ask Jeeves does it, you get my point. So you saying you hate Google for doing this is stupid when in fact almost every other online related company does it as well. 

And who said something about adds in the Gmail? I dont see any?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Actualy what i got out of this, is you bashing Google for including a "check box" to add their toolbar ect ect. The point being made here is YOUR point is irrelavent for them forcing their stuff on you when some sort of online deal is usualy always forced on you when you install something. Microsoft does it, Yahoo does it, Gamespy does it, Ask Jeeves does it, you get my point. So you saying you hate Google for doing this is stupid when in fact almost every other online related company does it as well.
> 
> And who said something about adds in the Gmail? I dont see any?



I disagreed with the "google ftw" statement, the argument is the way the company spreads their software and acts like they aren't like other companies. If I was bashing them I would only state negative things, I would certainly not be saying I do like certain products. Apart from that I wouldn't be having an argument. If the response is that other companies do it to you're implying I don't dislike it when those companies do it, which is false. 
And it's not just the checkbox, I stated more than that.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> ...
> I like their search engine and Google earth, apart from that I don't care about their stuff and even less about the company itself.



Thank G-d most people don't think like this. :shadedshu


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

1c3d0g said:


> Thank G-d most people don't think like this. :shadedshu



Care to elaborate?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Care to elaborate?



agreed what??

And Google has released some nifty software in it's time. I lvoe Gmail - but how it's still in the beat stage after 3 years is just beyond me.

And Google Earth is also good but i don't really use it that much. Also i have recently found iGoogle which lets you customise your homepage which i found very useful.

On topic however - most of those 14 odd million that downloaded Chrome will probably uninstall it the next day.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

Yea i just don't see myself using it. Im happy with firefox.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 4, 2008)

I still wanna know if theres gonna be an adblock for it. If not, then im not using it. Idc how fast it is.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Well, I never used sketchup, installing it seems to prove my point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah,....because Windows never tried to set any of their assorted programs as your default.... sorry man, I gotta call BS there. This is absolutely no diff than what MS has ben doing for years.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 4, 2008)

Point is, both are bad.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 4, 2008)

Google Chrome can goto hell for all I care. Why would I want a browser that aims specifically at advertising products, and most likely collects anonymous data to track user travel.

Sorry I'll stick with Safari and IE.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 4, 2008)

hahahaha Rav get's a thanks for providing me the best laugh I've had all day


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 4, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> I still wanna know if theres gonna be an adblock for it. If not, then im not using it. Idc how fast it is.



If you're worried about ads, try using this: http://www.admuncher.com/  I've never used it, but a lot of Opera users I know love it.  Works for IE too.



btarunr said:


> Point is, both are bad.



Naw, both just follow the "acceptable industry standard that we have come to know and expect." 



Ravenas said:


> Google Chrome can goto hell for all I care. Why would I want a browser that aims specifically at advertising products, and most likely collects anonymous data to track user travel.
> 
> Sorry I'll stick with Safari and IE.



Damn -- I may not like IE, but I don't take it as a personal insult and tell it to go to hell... 

By the way:  do you have cookies enabled in Safari and IE?  I bet you do -- and thus your browser is being used to collect anonymous data to track user travel and deliver advertising, whether you know it or not.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ahhzz said:


> yeah,....because Windows never tried to set any of their assorted programs as your default.... sorry man, I gotta call BS there. This is absolutely no diff than what MS has ben doing for years.



Like I said, I'm in no way claiming Microsoft is any better (or worse for that matter). So i think it's totally awesome that you believe MS is evil and Satan but this isn't MS vs Google, MS is not the issue here.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 4, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Naw, both just follow the "acceptable industry standard that we have come to know and expect."



Sure, but aren't people supposed to look up to them as big, hungry green monsters who are always the "bad guys", while "underdogs" with the same characteristics are given a clean waiver ?....in your books?


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 4, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Sure, but aren't people supposed to look up to them as big, hungry green monsters who are always the "bad guys", while "underdogs" with the same characteristics are given a clean waiver ?....in your books?



Not at all.  I don't think I've ever said anything differently (if I have, I can't recall).

I wouldn't call Google an underdog, either (if that's what you were doing -- if not, don't worry about it).


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 4, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> If you're worried about ads, try using this: http://www.admuncher.com/  I've never used it, but a lot of Opera users I know love it.  Works for IE too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you care how personal I take it? Lol, just because I say Google Chrome can goto hell doesn't mean I take it personal. That's just a strong way of saying I won't be using it.

The fact is, all browsers collect data and push them to a server of the company at hand. However, I would rather have IE and Safari than a browser made by a company who made it's billions by advertising.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 4, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> However, I would rather have IE and Safari than a browser made by a company who made it's billions by advertising.



  Dude... what?  Seriously -- think about that for a second.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 4, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Dude... what?  Seriously -- think about that for a second.



 Why are questioning what browser I want to use? This thread isn't "Why people should use Google Chrome". Therefore, respect others opinions.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh, I'm not questioning what browser you use, though I have to admit that your reasons for _not_ using certain browsers strike me as somewhat naive.  Your reasons for not liking Chrome (a company's advertising policy) doesn't seem to have anything to do with the browser's functionality, and more with some sort of fear of Google.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 4, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Oh, I'm not questioning what browser you use, though I have to admit that your reasons for _not_ using certain browsers strike me as somewhat naive.  Your reasons for not liking Chrome (a company's advertising policy) doesn't seem to have anything to do with the browser's functionality, and more with some sort of fear of Google.



I've actually stood up for Google on this forum, but I'm not going to explain in this thread why I choose not to use Google Chrome. There are at least 8 reasons I can think of off the top of my head. 

My reasons for not liking Google Chrome have nothing to do with this thread. Thus is why I didn't go into them in depth.

However, with that said, I think the 1% (some people are claiming 3%) have nothing to do with their concrete market share.


----------



## mlupple (Sep 4, 2008)

Read the first paragraph. Google's terms of service is stowpid. *They own any content that is sent through your browser both ways.* Hella weak. The other ones are interesting too. Terms of service for AIM, facebook, youtube, and gmail.

http://valleywag.com/5044902/the-5-most-laughable-terms-of-service-on-the-net

Already uninstalled.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 4, 2008)

mlupple said:


> Read the first paragraph. Google's terms of service is stowpid. *They own any content that is sent through your browser both ways.* Hella weak. The other ones are interesting too. Terms of service for AIM, facebook, youtube, and gmail.
> 
> http://valleywag.com/5044902/the-5-most-laughable-terms-of-service-on-the-net
> 
> Already uninstalled.



Retarded disclaimers like this are, sadly enough, also the norm today.  I've seen similiar disclaimers in ISP terms of service (Charter Cable, in the US, comes to mind) -- try avoiding those.  :shadedshu

However, like some of the commenters on Valleywag stated, these all-encroaching claims of ownership cease when you stop using that company's product, though *IANAL.*


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Oh, you're right -- I'm totally different from the vast majority of computer users that _obviously_ take all their time to go through preferences screens and configure everything manually, like I'm sure all the users of IE7 did.    Buddy, thanks for giving _me_ a laugh.



I have to agree with kreij. When you first open it, you don't have to go digging thru menus to change settings. It's right there in front of your face. Every single person I know actually read that screen and configured IE7 to their preferences when they first installed it. Just because you didn't, don't assume that counts as the majority.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> *IANAL.*



iAnal? Sounds like an Apple product. Luckily Apple products are streamlined, or it would hurt.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

As far as Google Chrome. I tried it, I don't like it. It's too simplified. I'd like a few more options.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 4, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Would be interesting to see how long Chrome remains as a beta. GMail has been beta for 3 years now (?)



Yea, but Gmail is AMAZING! I love it!


----------



## btarunr (Sep 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, but Gmail is AMAZING! I love it!



Sure, but in the unlikely incident that GMail harms you , you can't sue Google, since that's a beta. People who run anything beta are not answerable to anything unforeseen caused due to it.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 4, 2008)

Yea, but, Gmail and I are good buddies. Gmail wouldnt hurt me!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

Id like to see gmail try and harm me...ill put up a fight. im not goin down that easy.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 4, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Id like to see gmail try and harm me...ill put up a fight. im not goin down that easy.



If thats you in your avatar, I'd have to completely agree.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 4, 2008)

i really like google chrome. i think i will continue to use it.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, but, Gmail and I are good buddies. Gmail wouldnt hurt me!



*facepalm*

ok here's a situation: Gmail reads your email. Based on the content of your email, ads are generated. What if, you're sending your friend/mom/relative some important PIN relating to money transfer, it gets read by the bot as well, would you risk sending such data? Suppose someone misuses that PIN, you can't knock on Google's door. Why? because that's a beta. They're not responsible for any damages caused to you by using it.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 4, 2008)

btarunr said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> ok here's a situation: Gmail reads your email. Based on the content of your email, ads are generated. What if, you're sending your friend/mom/relative some important PIN relating to money transfer, it gets read by the bot as well, would you risk sending such data? Suppose someone misuses that PIN, you can't knock on Google's door. Why? because that's a beta.



Orly? Well shit. Im sort of in a pickle. What Email ...service?...do you guys use / suggest?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

btarunr said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> ok here's a situation: Gmail reads your email. Based on the content of your email, ads are generated. What if, you're sending your friend/mom/relative some important PIN relating to money transfer, it gets read by the bot as well, would you risk sending such data? Suppose someone misuses that PIN, you can't knock on Google's door. Why? because that's a beta. They're not responsible for any damages caused to you by using it.



Beta or not, if that happened, you could easily sue them in the US. Whether or not you win depends strictly on the quality of your legal council. But beta does not mean zero liability in the US.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 4, 2008)

One that has a privacy policy that safeguards the content of your email.



Wile E said:


> Beta or not, if that happened, you could easily sue them in the US. Whether or not you win depends strictly on the quality of your legal council. But beta does not mean zero liability in the US.



But the fact that it's a beta and the fact that you accepted their agreements (when registering...accepting that it's a beta and google isn't responsible for..blah blah blah) is what tilts things in their favour. If you can still win the case, nothing like it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 4, 2008)

I like this, I'm 80% sure that I will move to this browser, since It's still beta, I couldn't access my Live accounts.

EDIT: The icon reminds me of Pokemon, which is suck, I think they should change it.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

btarunr said:


> One that has a privacy policy that safeguards the content of your email.
> 
> 
> 
> But the fact that it's a beta and the fact that you accepted their agreements (when registering...accepting that it's a beta and google isn't responsible for..blah blah blah) is what tilts things in their favour. If you can still win the case, nothing like it.



Many EULAs have been thrown out in US courts. Just because a company puts such statements in their EULA, doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Beta or not, if that happened, you could easily sue them in the US. Whether or not you win depends strictly on the quality of your legal council. But beta does not mean zero liability in the US.



It's not a matter of "if", they did that. Not sure if they still do, probably do.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> It's not a matter of "if", they did that. Not sure if they still do, probably do.



I meant if they used your PIN or Account numbers in things like Bank emails. Like what bta was referring  to.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 4, 2008)

That's what Dan was talking about.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

btarunr said:


> That's what Dan was talking about.



At what point did Gmail ever misuse somebody's PIN number or bank account info?


----------



## Kreij (Sep 4, 2008)

GMail killed my kitten 

Anyway, I would really like to point out that it is not a good idea to send a PIN number or ANY account information that has to do with financials over e-mail. No matter what you use as a client.

@Wile W : Thanks for agreeing with my statement that if you are too impatient to take a moment to configure your software you only have yourself to blame. Your reputation with the Kreij faction has been increased by +1.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 4, 2008)

google  is like capsule corp.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 4, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> google  is like capsule corp.



More like the Umbrella Corporation.  Queue the Zombies !!!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 4, 2008)

oh noes!


----------



## Kreij (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL ... I've nothing against Google. They are in the business of making money, just like any other business. How they go about that is up to them. What is up to us as consumers is whether we like/want/approve of their products.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> oh noes!


----------



## Silverel (Sep 4, 2008)

Kreij said:


> LOL ... I've nothing against Google. They are in the business of making money, just like any other business. How they go about that is up to them. What is up to us as consumers is whether we like/want/approve of their products.



And if they wanna go about their business by providing me with free stuff in exchange for my favorite color. I'm down with that. I've seen a ton of ads that do not interest me at all, I've seen a few that I actually gave a second thought about. At the end of the day I have a free product, and no blood leaking from my ass. It's simply... not... that... bad.

Google can have the internet. They've caused me no harm, and have given me nothing but candy in return.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 4, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Google can have the internet.



Yeah. Who cares. It's just a bunch of pipes anyway. They will just change the name to the Googlenet.

But they can't have my wife, my Jeep Wrangler or my ATV and trailer.
They can have my chainsaws and wood splitter if they bring me firewood before winter.
They can't have my pontoon boat and fishing stuff either.
They can have my old Ford van.
They DEFINITELY cannot have my Bobcat skid steer.
They can have my navel lint if they pay shipping.

Okay enough fun   My apologies to anyone reading this thread.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 4, 2008)

Are yall getting ads with Google Chrome? I aint and Im hoping it stays that way. I think its awesome the beta download did so well. I really like it, it is simple and I think its why I like it. Personally though, Id like a bit more on the top aside from just the simple basics.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am amazed google got the market this fast.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 5, 2008)

Im going to play with it some more tonight and decide whether or not to switch from firefox.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 5, 2008)

I guess the minimalist mindset is all the rage now.  You see it in design and fashion all over the place (and now software).

Personally, I like stuff. I like bells and whistles. I like to see what is happening at a glance, not have to dig for details. Bah ... Maybe I am just old school. (shrug)

Hiding all of the details from users reminds me of what Apple does (or at least used to do, I am not well versed in the current iterations of their OS).

It's kind of like having to tune your car radio to a specific channel to have the car tell you how much gas you have instead of just putting a gas gauge on the dashboard.


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 5, 2008)

i tried it thought it was alright, but i still think im going to keep using firefox


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Sep 5, 2008)

I am trying out Chrome, its not bad. Its a but slow though, but I love this browser when it comes to CPU usage. The CPU usage is so low that I can finally take my old CRT from my basement and play Crysis on full while browsing the net!


----------



## mab1376 (Sep 5, 2008)

i'm using it right now, really a phenomenal lightweight browser, i use it on all my laptops since it loads up so quick!!


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 5, 2008)

This POS didn't even install


----------



## mlupple (Sep 5, 2008)

Meh, it's not even very cool of a browser. You're not missing much.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 5, 2008)

Omg ok i lold and the PIN part. Seriously, who would send that important information over an unsecured mail client? I think id rather take my chances telling it over the phone or texting it rofl.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 5, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Omg ok i lold and the PIN part. Seriously, who would send that important information over an unsecured mail client? I think id rather take my chances telling it over the phone or texting it rofl.



Point is, email is meant to be a private conversation between two people / person-server. I should be able to safely email something crucial, just as I may use the phone. With Yahoo Mail, I can, did. The classic mail is not a beta. Google keeps vomiting ads onto you and those ads are generated based on the content of your mail Google reads your mail. You can't question Google because they've kept Gmail beta since it launched. Like DTB said, they're hiding behind betas.


----------



## caleb (Sep 5, 2008)

You act like using google products is a MUST.
Use your Yahoo mail/search and quit whining about Gmail being beta or some tick boxes during install.

Its money making machine and you should be HAPPY with google producs as they dont FORCE  you to install the crappy stuff.

Personally Im going back to IE now because Firefox became a RAM eater and it doesnt work so good as it used to.
Sometimes it even forgets to refresh content when you press F5 and loads your page from before editing CSS for example.

I use firefox for a long time and I believe I started with 256MB ram and I cant imagine Firefox would eat 500mb of ram back then but it does now. 
Imho firefox is gonna be eaten by some new lightweight products for now its back to MSIE as I want my memory back.


----------



## Jeno (Sep 5, 2008)

i love it *set to default*


----------



## mab1376 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jeno said:


> i love it *set to default*



Its great for low powered machines, since Firefox has no many memory leaks, Firefox is still my favorite.

My girlfriend's dell 600m runs it no problem whereas firefox takes 15-30sec to open Chrome takes 2-3sec, even if the browser absolutely sucked i'd use soley that on her machine for that reasone alone.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 5, 2008)

Btarunr - I have never had these "email generated adds" - is this because of Ad-block?


----------



## btarunr (Sep 5, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Btarunr - I have never had these "email generated adds" - is this because of Ad-block?



IE7: http://img.techpowerup.org/080905/.jpg
Fx3 + AdBlock Plus + Filterset up-to-date: http://img.techpowerup.org/080905/526.jpg

Note how the ads are in sync with the content of the email (in this case, a Shelfari newsletter).


----------



## caleb (Sep 5, 2008)

Use HTML not AJAX version and you wont have adds.
Google isnt stupid they used ajax to 'quietly' ask user if they want more objects from the server after its been HTML'y generated.

Im almost sure adblocker cant filter AJAX object content as it thinks page is already loaded.
Ajax/js needs more security for a normal user.


----------



## mab1376 (Sep 5, 2008)

does the Firefox noscript plug in detect AJAX?


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 5, 2008)

Ooo, Im not sure what Im doing right but the only add I have is this:






woot


----------



## btarunr (Sep 5, 2008)

caleb said:


> Im almost sure adblocker cant filter AJAX object content as it thinks page is already loaded.
> Ajax/js needs more security for a normal user.



Orly? AdBlock does block the graphic ad frame (on the right hand side) that comes on the new Yahoo AJAX interface? I guess it's not to do with the fact that it's AJAX, but the filtersets in use.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 5, 2008)

btarunr said:


> IE7: http://img.techpowerup.org/080905/.jpg
> Fx3 + AdBlock Plus + Filterset up-to-date: http://img.techpowerup.org/080905/526.jpg
> 
> Note how the ads are in sync with the content of the email (in this case, a Shelfari newsletter).



Ever tried using NoScript?  I started using it instead of Adblock a while ago, and I've never even loaded up Adblock since then.  I've found that blocking entire domains that the ads are coming from (and the javascript that runs from those domains) to be far more effective than trying to filter out images and page objects (it runs a LOT faster than Adblock, too).


----------



## caleb (Sep 5, 2008)

Goodie now show me how it blocks gmail ads automaticly.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 5, 2008)

Im trying to setup Mozilla Thunderbird for email but Im so lost when it comes to setting up pop servers and all that. Anyone willing to help me out or give me a helpful link?

Also, can I use the server that gmail uses and direct it to thunderbird?


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 5, 2008)

Nevermind, I figured it out!


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 5, 2008)

caleb said:


> Goodie now show me how it blocks gmail ads automaticly.



There's gotta be a way, because I'm not seeing any ads at all anywhere on my Gmail account.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 5, 2008)

Point is you can never really have a private conversation anymore if your living in the US since everything is basicaly monitord. And since things are so much easily hacked on the internet id rather give somebody my pin through a phone than an email. But id never be giving my pin to anybody else anyways  And, ive never had adds in Gmail.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

I see those adds. They have absolutely nothing in common with the content of my mail box. I don't see any evidence of them reading my mail.


----------



## Wshlist (Sep 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I don't see any evidence of them reading my mail.



Apart from the EULA you clicked Yes on of course.. dumbass, sorry but come on.
GMail is scanned for ad purposes by computers as google states, they don't have people read it though it's just collecting a profile of interest for ad delivery.

And while I'm commenting I'd like to point out to the rest that email isn't secure in ANY system/provider/browser, it's travelling through several servers and is totally unencrypted, if you want privacy encrypt it.

I wish companies finally got enough sense to reach half-wittedness so they realised it too and stopped sending tons of stuff you entered on an encrypted site in a confirmation email which is as public as anything and no more secure than a postcard, that kind of stupidity just pisses me off.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 7, 2008)

btarunr said:


> IE7: http://img.techpowerup.org/080905/.jpg
> Fx3 + AdBlock Plus + Filterset up-to-date: http://img.techpowerup.org/080905/526.jpg
> 
> Note how the ads are in sync with the content of the email (in this case, a Shelfari newsletter).



oh them, i NEVER pay attention to them


----------



## btarunr (Sep 7, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> oh them, i NEVER pay attention to them



You don't. Point is, Google pays attention to your email


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 7, 2008)

btarunr said:


> You don't. Point is, Google pays attention to your email



hmmm i guess, still i'm not that worried. It's just an automatic key word search that produces the adds. if there is literally a guy paid to sit there and read all my mail then i massively LOL at google.


----------



## Squirrely (Sep 7, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> oh them, i NEVER pay attention to them



Neither do I, lol. I am very happy though that they are text ads, not images or flash objects.  I would rather them "read" my email, and put ads in text, than an annoying flash or gif one. 

I mean, I am using a great email service for free, there has to be a way for them to make a bit of money, so thats another reason why I don't mind them. (Never click them though, lol)


----------



## candle_86 (Sep 8, 2008)

as am i, just use your SSL encryption like everyone else should be and your email is still secure, as for chrome didnt much like it


----------



## spud107 (Sep 8, 2008)

hmmm, anyone else still wanna use chrome?


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 8, 2008)

> hmmm, anyone else still wanna use chrome?


 Google Chrome survived about two hours on my system until it went to the shredder after deep inspection by myself.


----------



## spud107 (Sep 8, 2008)

this should put off anyone using ie then




(screen cap was a pain . . .)


----------



## Wile E (Sep 8, 2008)

Wshlist said:


> Apart from the EULA you clicked Yes on of course.. dumbass, sorry but come on.



That was completely uncalled for.

The fact remains, none of those adds correspond to what's in my email at all.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 8, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> hmmm i guess, still i'm not that worried. It's just an automatic key word search that produces the adds. if there is literally a guy paid to sit there and read all my mail then i massively LOL at google.



Of course, software does the job, but that software can always be made to find and extract sensitive information. Remember, GMail is still beta.


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 8, 2008)

> this should put off anyone using ie then


*Of course*, I don´t use IE.
Seriousley.
For any app using the IE engine during background processes, I recommend to inspect your IE settings regarding scripts etc.
Plus, keep your Windows up to date, cause you know how many hotfixes are just for that browser.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 8, 2008)

spud107 said:


> this should put off anyone using ie then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFLROFLROFL


----------



## spud107 (Sep 8, 2008)

ye, i had to move my second monitor below my main one . . . .


----------



## Jeno (Sep 9, 2008)

im using it now!!!! chrome FTW
firefox is dead IMO


----------

